
Build new city for Hong Kong migrants - Mlutter
https://www.city-journal.org/future-of-hong-kong
======
killvung
This topic has been circulated around any forums in Hong Kong for many years.
Yet people, especially the Hong Kongers, still don't get the fact that why
would they want to isolated themselves somewhere in other nations, instead of
blending within their society.

